# Ridding Love handles



## Nightowl (May 26, 2010)

Okay,  so having the child bearing hips and yes, in always need to making more of my way to less body fat...I have the stubborn fat so mentioned in the Ultimate Diet.  Might someone be able to address my problems.  I wish to rid the love handle areas.  Is it just ab work that is what I am lacking?


----------



## Flathead (May 26, 2010)

I believe, that ridding love handles or having good looking abs is more about the diet versus the workout itself. How long have you been on your current diet & what are you doing currently for cardio work?


----------



## Nightowl (May 26, 2010)

Because of a sustained injury...it being the the left knee with necessary  surgery..I've been only with swimming and stationary bike.  I am thinking that maybe taking some walks witht the likes or starting of 1/4 mile and working up.  I was told no stairmaster and eclip type cardio, because of the knee and the fragments behind the patella. (this is the specialist)  I am to have this surgery with down time, and wishing to subside this later on near the end of the year.

As for the diet, between Tom (who works with this board) and my own love for Protein shakes it has been a real calorie count. This being less then 1500 a day with hour or more of work outs.  I've been into this for over 1 month now, and not seeing the results accepting it, but realizing the mass of muscle conversion...I love that!


----------



## Hutchym8 (May 27, 2010)

1 of the best quotes that is so true which is why its so shit!... Abs arnt made in the weight room... there made in the kitchen! Its prety much diet and having a low body fat % and unfortunatly its around the mid section that the last parts of the body fat are stored. No mater how hard you work out you cant make up for a bad diet if you want no luv handles u need to tightn your diet up crazy, and for sum metabolizims its more than others


----------



## ectomorph141 (May 27, 2010)

Hutchym8 said:


> 1 of the best quotes that is so true which is why its so shit!... *Abs arnt made in the weight room... there made in the kitchen!Its prety much diet and having a low body fat % and unfortunatly its around the mid section that the last parts of the body fat are stored. No mater how hard you work out you cant make up for a bad diet if you want no luv handles u need to tightn your diet up crazy, and for sum metabolizims its more than others*


Exactly.


----------



## JOSEF RAKICH (May 28, 2010)

Diet and cardio is the key, broski.


----------



## JOSEF RAKICH (May 28, 2010)

Hutchym8 said:


> 1 of the best quotes that is so true which is why its so shit!... Abs arnt made in the weight room... there made in the kitchen! Its prety much diet and having a low body fat % and unfortunatly its around the mid section that the last parts of the body fat are stored. No mater how hard you work out you cant make up for a bad diet if you want no luv handles u need to tightn your diet up crazy, and for sum metabolizims its more than others


 
Abs are made in the weight room just like every other muscle, they are no different.

The kitchen part comes in when lowering bodyfat is needed, which makes the abs more visable, its a result of both diet and weight room.


----------



## Hutchym8 (May 28, 2010)

JOSEF RAKICH said:


> Abs are made in the weight room just like every other muscle, they are no different.
> 
> The kitchen part comes in when lowering bodyfat is needed, which makes the abs more visable, its a result of both diet and weight room.



Your missing the point douche bag.. and no ther not like every other muscle! if you eat wat ever you want and its not realy clean you look massive and your arms will look masiv and youl look gd in a tshirt, but u stil do a thousand crunches a day and youl never have a gd 6 pack... hence ther made in the "kitchen". i knw you stil hav to work out... but for no fat around the "midsection" its like 95% diet 5% working out.


----------



## Nightowl (May 28, 2010)

Okay, after looking through these posts...Okay, your emphasis on diet is mandatory, as I have been changing the tune, ESPECIALLY with Carbs. As I am training, and making more ways with cardio before and after my weights, I amindeed seeing changes with my legs and arm size as well my waist, but those freakin sides... Okay, maybe I should give more time. I will come back in a month with solid diet change as well, the routine of workout, everday something with less of the fatty Shi**. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2010)

Hutchym8 said:


> Your missing the point douche bag.. and no ther not like every other muscle! if you eat wat ever you want and its not realy clean you look massive and your arms will look masiv and youl look gd in a tshirt, but u stil do a thousand crunches a day and youl never have a gd 6 pack... hence ther made in the "kitchen". i knw you stil hav to work out... but for no fat around the "midsection" its like 95% diet 5% working out.



are insults necessary?

you still have to train your abs, yes if they have a layer of fat covering them they will not show, however if you get ripped and don't train abs they will be flat, so its a combination of working your abs and dieting to shed the fat from them.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (May 28, 2010)

Hey Hutchym, sorry to burst your ignorant bubble, but you are the douchebag. 

Flaming someone trying to help? What are you, a douchebag? This forum doesn't need your input, and I seriously hope no one ever takes anything you say seriously, whether it be advice or insult.

Abs are made in the kitchen is a catchy little phrase outlining the importance of diet when it comes to definition. Because, for men especially, weight is normally last to come off at the midsection, the adage has stuck, because a a lower body fat is essential to see them.

That being said, they do require working out just like any muscle. I do beleive though that working them out is not as important, as your core is involved in almost every daily activity, especially if you do things "tense" and really hold your abs often, esp. during weight training. After a day of heavy squats and deadlifts, my core is almost as sore as my legs. 

So, bottom line, you are a douchebag. 

Wait, the actual bottom line is that diet is key factor in reducing body fat and thus, revealing your midsection. Training abs is still important though, but treat it as any other muscle i.e dont train abs every day at the gym.


----------



## Built (May 28, 2010)

JOSEF RAKICH said:


> Diet and cardio is the key, broski.



Diet, yes. Cardio, not so much. 



Nightowl said:


> Okay, after looking through these posts...Okay, your emphasis on diet is mandatory, as I have been changing the tune, ESPECIALLY with Carbs. As I am training, and making more ways with cardio before and after my weights, I amindeed seeing changes with my legs and arm size as well my waist, but those freakin sides... Okay, maybe I should give more time. I will come back in a month with solid diet change as well, the routine of workout, everday something with less of the fatty Shi**.
> 
> Thanks all!


Are you losing weight?

Are you tracking your diet? What calories are you running, and how many grams of protein, carb and fat?


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 28, 2010)

If you've plateaued, its time to change things up and get you back on track.

Track your foods and macros.


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Okay,  so having *the child bearing hips* and yes, in always need to making more of my way to less body fat...I have the stubborn fat so mentioned in the Ultimate Diet.  Might someone be able to address my problems.  I wish to rid the love handle areas.  Is it just ab work that is what I am lacking?



How are you approaching your diet? I've been following keto for the past seven weeks and have lost ten pounds.

When you say "child bearing hips" are your hips actually wide or is it the excess fat that makes things appear that way? 






Brian Buchanan has *never *had wide hips.

Even at 150 lbs my hips are out there. The bone structure is wide at the hip and narrow at the shoulders. Like the anti-bodybuilder or something.  Yes, an upside-down V. _grrr_






My goal in beginning keto has been to drop body fat in a shot at looking more beach worthy.  I have done zero ab work thus far as I wouldn't be able to see the abs anyway. And from having been cut down to single digit bf before I know that my ab structure isn't the best. Narrow? Definitely not _this..._





Ahmad Haidar

Structure or appearance of the abdominal muscles are much like bone structure, imo. You either have a pleasing set-up or you don't.

They say biceps peak cannot be developed, well, neither can the size of the individual ab muscles or their alignment. And unless you have excess fat giving you the illusion of wide hips then you'll never have narrow hips. Your bone structure "is what it is" as they say.

I'd find a meal plan that produces results and then stick to it. Cut the fat and then build the muscle. I've been tinkering with the combination of diet and cardio while maintaining a three-times per week workout schedule.

Wasn't losing and so dropped a meal and reduced portions. Had another stall and so increased cardio. I believe I'll be 185 at tomorrow's weigh in, so while not hitting 2 lbs. per week weight loss I'm happy with the results so far.

You are your own lab rat. The experiment's goal is to reduce fat while maintaining your muscle. Good luck!



DiGiTaL said:


> If you've plateaued, its time to change things up  and get you back on track.
> 
> Track your foods and macros.



Oh, hey! Way to say what I said in only twenty words. 

Respectfully,
Curt "text diarrhea" James


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2010)

*This thread brought to you by...*

the number 7 and the word "douchebag".


----------



## Nightowl (May 28, 2010)

Curt:  I have wide hips, but with extra "Love Handles" so indeed I wish to lower the ratio of appearance.  Today, I counted my calories, with little effort of true carbs, and the other ratios.    I didn't think of it too much  I think the food writing journal is the next step. 

I have been eating less, but with more muscle building between cardio (swimming) and then of course the weights.  Would Sauna be a good thing?  I don't know this keto, but had started to read the Ultimate, but the suggestion was for over 3-6 months, so I decided not to continue with Ultimate.  I will look for Keto in the elite book section, unless otherwise noted.

What are Macros?

I know I am losing weight, but feel less fat around the legs, in fact moreover it feeling more and more firm.  The waist though...seems to be the key issue.  My friend that is watching with her own means of dieting said that our body types having something to do with insulin and not being able to process it.  That are "Enemy" is Refine sugar and those such things.  There is a scientific name for it, can't remember it, but will refer back it...if changes don't occur in the next month.

Again thank you for your help!


----------



## Built (May 29, 2010)

Please read the link in my sig on "getting started". It'll explain what macros are, and how to track your intake.


----------



## Hutchym8 (May 29, 2010)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> Hey Hutchym, sorry to burst your ignorant bubble, but you are the douchebag.
> 
> Flaming someone trying to help? What are you, a douchebag? This forum doesn't need your input, and I seriously hope no one ever takes anything you say seriously, whether it be advice or insult.
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHAHAHA i luv it


----------



## Nightowl (May 29, 2010)

Built said:


> Please read the link in my sig on "getting started". It'll explain what macros are, and how to track your intake.


 


Thanks, I glanced earlier at it, now it is sit and focus and memorize time.


----------



## Curt James (May 29, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Curt:  I have wide hips, but with extra "Love Handles" so indeed I wish to lower the ratio of appearance.  Today, I counted my calories, with little effort of true carbs, and the other ratios.    I didn't think of it too much  I think the food writing journal is the next step.
> 
> I have been eating less, but with more muscle building between cardio (swimming) and then of course the weights.  *Would Sauna be a good thing?*



"sending more blood to the capillaries and  converting fats and carbohydrates results in as much as 600 calories  burned during one short sauna session. 

A single sauna session will burn as many calories as you would  during rowing for 30 minutes. Weight loss occurs because body fat  becomes water-soluble at 43ºC and the body can sweat it out."  
*
Sweating* 



Nightowl said:


> *What are Macros?*
> 
> I know I am losing weight, but feel less fat around the legs, in fact  moreover it feeling more and more firm.  The waist though...seems to be  the key issue.  My friend that is watching with her own means of dieting  said that our body types having something to do with insulin and not  being able to process it.  That are "Enemy" is Refine sugar and those  such things.  There is a scientific name for it, can't remember it, but  will refer back it...if changes don't occur in the next month.
> 
> Again thank you for your help!



Protein, fat, and carbohydrates in grams in your daily eating.


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 2, 2010)

Curt,

So, I talked to a gal that had some surgery done, as well the specialist and it appears there are those areas that just don't come off.  So, even if you workout and workout...they just don't leave.  Even Tom Venudo, mentioned these areas with his tips section.  I then expressed my interests with these areas, and found, "It is not unusal, for many women are having these areas worked on." These areas are the one that just don't respond...now this is after months of training.  

 I will read your response about the sauna.  P.S.  Thank you!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> the number 7 and the word "douchebag".



Lmao!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 2, 2010)

You can't spot reduce fat. Like said above it's all diet and training. Genetics plays a part in determining where you loose fat when. Workouts can tone certain areas so the fat there looks better. Genetics can be a pain. I will have road map arms. Lots of veins popping in my chest and traps and even in my lower, lower ab area, but still have too much fat around my belly button and love handles. At 8% BF I have still not had a 6 pack. My belly fat and love handles are the last fat deposits I lose.


----------



## twarrior (Oct 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> "sending more blood to the capillaries and  converting fats and carbohydrates results in as much as 600 calories  burned during one short sauna session.
> 
> *A single sauna session will burn as many calories as you would  during rowing for 30 minutes.* Weight loss occurs because body fat  becomes water-soluble at 43ºC and the body can sweat it out."



Excellent !!!! I'm going to start sleeping in the sauna while I sleep at night.
6hrs x 1200 cals per hour = 7200 cals /3000 cals per pound = 2.4 lbs of fat loss per evening.  I can lose 10 lbs this week while sleeping. can't get any easier than that!!


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 2, 2010)

Sometimes people with "love handles" have problems with insulin sensitivity.

Low carb dieting would seem to be an effective strategy, but as with any problem area, if you're dropping fat, you're going to get rid of the love handles eventually.


----------



## Built (Oct 2, 2010)

Low carb can indeed be helpful for "stubborn" fat. Damned alpha-2 adrenoceptors. 

Intermittent fasting is another trick that can help, as are the ideas mentioned in my "daredevils" article. 

But for some spots, you'd have to be emaciated before they'll leave. For these, allow me to introduce to you "drugs" and "liposuction".


----------



## unclem (Oct 2, 2010)

nightowl PM ME !


----------



## Curt James (Oct 2, 2010)

Built said:


> Low carb can indeed be helpful for "stubborn" fat. Damned alpha-2 adrenoceptors.
> 
> Intermittent fasting is another trick that can help, as are the ideas mentioned in my "daredevils" article.
> 
> But for some spots, you'd have to be emaciated before they'll leave. *For these, allow me to introduce to you "drugs" and "liposuction".*



Lipo and botox are both interesting areas or topics, I mean casually. I'm not doing jack because, hey, it's a waste of money at this point but some day it would be fun to see what that would look like.

I had rhinoplasty for a Dick Tracy bump on the bridge of my nose about 25 years ago give or take, so I'm definitely not averse to being knocked out and carved up. lol

Botox might erase a few wrinkles on my mug - that vertical line between my eyes and a few horizontal lines on my forehead from raising my eyebrows a billion times in the past decades.

Lipo would help with that pool of fat around the navel. 

I've read, however, that if those fat cells are erased/removed then the excess will just pool elsewhere - say hello to the man boobs, eh? 



unclem said:


> nightowl PM ME !



You asked for pics of her "wide hips" didn't you? Rascal!


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you Built you have me to tee on those issues...my you're great!
Unclem...I'll be there shortly

Great FYI's Curt.... YOU ROCK!  love ya 

Man boobs...you are taking me to the places my friends work at for a nice drag club. LOL


----------

